# Partial Recording



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Had new show, All-American Makers on Science channel (1102 an SDV channel) set to record Wed, 1-21-15. The 1 hr. Show recorded partially only. ~ 23 minutes. Nothing was in History. I noticed it was repeating later that night so set it to record. TiVo again recorded a partial, this time ~ 18 minutes. Again, nothing in history re this failure. 

I wondered if I lost the ability to record SDV channels so picked another SDV channel 1101 or 1103 & set to record & later saw it recorded a partial of that show as well!

I waited a few days & on 1-24-15 I tested by recording channels 1102 & 1057, both SDV & this time it recorded perfectly. 

Tonight 1102 s/b recorded again for the 2nd episode of All-American Makers on Science channel. Hopefully, it will record. (I was unable to find another repeat to see the last 37 minutes of the 1st episode I missed due to TiVo failure 2x)

So, what happened & why? I suspect my tuning adapter but am not sure. I searched the forum & read several threads from 2006 & up to 2010 on similar issues with no solution or explanation. 

My HDD is ~ 23% full. I watched the 23 min partial & it was the 1st 23 min w/o jumping or interruptions.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

First step, Reboot your ta and see if that helps. what is your ya make, model, firmware, ect?


----------



## hishandle (Jan 16, 2015)

Do you ever see V53 errors on these problem SDV channels? I've noticed that the V53 errors cause partial recordings, even though the audio/video appears to be fine.

You can check for that by attempting to watch the channel live during or after the recording. The V53 error remains until the tuner moves to another channel.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Jrtoo, how would I know if "that helps?" TiVo now is recording on the SDV channel in question as I stated: "I waited a few days & on 1-24-15 I tested by recording channels 1102 & 1057, both SDV & this time it recorded perfectly."

I also began a monthly reboot of TA just in case & had rebooted just a few weeks b4 this incident. 
"Tuning Adapter not working!"
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=523454

Despite rebooting TA, I do have 1-2x/week the following issue: I leave TiVo tuned to channel 1102 as a check on whether or not it is getting the SDV channels & when I 1st use TV/TiVo... 1102 not available message, It says 'press select' & I do it 2x & then channel tunes in.

Hishandle, Never see V53 error unless I don't know bc I must dig into TA diagnostics pages to see whether or not I had a V53 error. I did immediately check the channel 1102 when I saw the partial recording to see if I had the "channel not available" message with instructions to press select to tune it in. It did NOT have any such message & 1102 was received just fine.

Thanks!

Update: TiVo again recorded partial of "All-American Makers" on Science channel (1102 an SDV channel). I checked @ 8:25 PM & TiVo should have been actively recoding 2 channels; 1102 & 1006. Both programs were 8-10 PM. It was only recording 1006 & "finished" recording 22 min partial of ch 1102! So, I see 1102 is being received with no issue or messages. I set up a manual recording of 1102 for the repeat @ 11PM & after than I will reboot TA even though it is a week away from my routine reboot schedule.

I scrolled though a few pages of TA diagnostics & don't see anything suggesting a problem but, not sure what exactly to look for. If signal was lost for a minute then TiVo should try again & when signal returns, keep recording, right? So, if had several 2 minute drop outs, I'd end up with a recording that had several sections missing. That is not what is happening.

Not at all happy about this.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Updates:

Manual recording of that show on 1102 also did a partial!
During 11:15 PM-12 AM, while show was broadcast again, I tried 4 more times to record & each time I only got an 8-10 minute segment & TiVo always stopped recording! Later, I rebooted TA just in case. 

As a test, I set to record 3 SDV channels 1-2 AM; 1101, 1103 & 1057.
So, this is ~ 25 minutes after rebooting TA & less than 1 hour after last failure to record complete show. If this works maybe reboot TA 2x/month? Maybe swap out TA @ Cox for newer one? 

2:45 AM, I ck & 2 shows recorded just fine on 1101 & 1103 but, 1057 only did 3 min & did NOT say partial, wtf? 
Tried 4-4:30AM on 1102 & recorded OK.
Note: I have recorded several SDV channels in the past:
1031 FS1 HD
1068 FBN HD
1071 TCM HD
1073 FSA HD
Also have recorded; Epix, Encore & Starz during free weekends.
To date only 1102 & 1057 have done the partial recording

I don't know if this is the TA or TiVo or Cox.


----------



## hishandle (Jan 16, 2015)

For my partial recordings on SDV channels problem, Tivo tech support suggested I try an external 2-way splitter instead of using the one in the tuning adapter. Soon as I buy or find a splitter, I will try it out.

Incidentally, I also have Cox cable (orange county)


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

hishandle said:


> For my partial recordings on SDV channels problem, Tivo tech support suggested I try an external 2-way splitter instead of using the one in the tuning adapter. Soon as I buy or find a splitter, I will try it out.
> 
> Incidentally, I also have Cox cable (orange county)


Cable splitters are cheap, I think Radio Shack has them & Best Buy has this one:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocketf...gold/6651202.p?id=1218768949178&skuId=6651202

Target:
http://www.target.com/p/ge-73246-2-way-video-splitter/-/A-10690718#prodSlot=_1_4

Home Depot:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-2-Way-2500MHz-Coax-Splitter-87623/202698993

Maybe your cable company will give you one at N/C since they rent you the TA along with the cable card?

Tonight, as a test, I have TiVo set to record; some other 1 hr show on 1102 as well as two repeats of All-American Makers on Science channel -SDV ch. 1102. Not sure what this will prove if it does or does not record the full episodes.

Please post after you split the signal with an external signal rather than using the TA internal splitter.

If it is the splitter in the TA I wonder if a replacement TA would fix the issue? While I have had mine only a few months, it is old.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

More test recordings today. 
Outrageous Acts of Science, 1102, 5-6 PM recorded OK, All-American Makers (AAM)1102, 8-9 PM OK. 2nd recording of AAM 1102, 11 PM -12 AM, PARTIAL, 34 min! So, what have I proved? No idea. Is it a random, intermittent issue with ch 1102 & maybe 1057? No relation to when the TA was rebooted? Is it related to time of day?
Note: when a show is still recoding it says partial, # min & says currently recording. I checked AAM/1102 @ 11:38 PM so, ~ 4 min after it had stopped recording. Live TV was tuned to 1102 which was broadcasting just fine. 

I next set up test recordings on 1057, Treehouse Masters (TM) 4, 1 hour shows 12, 1, 2 & 3AM. All 4 X TM on 1102 recorded entire show!


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

It got worse
3:30 PM, 1st use of the day. 1102 not available, It said press select & I did it 6x & did not work! (This happens ~ 1x/week & always on the 2nd press of select, 1102 tunes in OK.) But, now will not tune in! Also; 1101, 1103 didnt tune in. Other SDV channels did work; 1100, 1104, 1057, 1025. Wtf?!
7:35 PM still not working! Same SDV ch not tuning. Suspect TA since I ck DVR diagnostics while tuned to 1102 (which was NOT working) & found TA not correct or something like that. Said Tuner 1 was tuned to 1102. Then b4 my eyes it changed from the not correct to OK & I checked but, 1102 still black screen.


----------



## hishandle (Jan 16, 2015)

So the external splitter did not resolve my partial recording problem, which was no surprise to me. I guess I'll have to keep bugging Tivo to fix their software. Luckily for me the SDV channel I most often encounter the problem is Time Warner Sports, on which I record Laker games. . . and the Lakers suck this year.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

hishandle said:


> So the external splitter did not resolve my partial recording problem...


Thanks for posting. 
Did you get the update to 20.4.6?
I got the update last Tuesday, 2-3-15 & the next day Wed, 2-4-2015, TiVo recorded channel 1102, All-American Makers on Science channel, full episode, not a partial as it had done the previous times.

I dont know if this issue is fixed or if it will again do partial recordings since the T.A. Is the same & this seems like a T.A. issue.

Why not make a bunch of test recordings on that Time Warmer Sports SDV channel?


----------



## hishandle (Jan 16, 2015)

I just discovered my wifi-ethernet bridge had stopped working since last Tuesday. So I'm just now getting the software update. Hopefully that will fix it.

I don't think my problem is the TA. The channel is still tuned and displaying video while the problem is present. My guess is poor error recovery by the Tivo software


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Update: on 2-3-2015, I got the 20.4.6 update
2-4-2015: TiVo recorded entire episode tonight AAM, 1102!

2-11-2015: Again, TiVo recorded entire episode tonight AAM, 1102!

I think it may be fixed so, that would mean it was never a TA issue, rather a TiVo software issue?

Comments?


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm having major problems with partial recordings and live TV cutting off every 1-2 minutes now. I never had any problems before the 20.4.6 update. I think the software has a bug. I hope they fix it SOON! Watching a basketball game is getting VERY frustrating when it cuts out every 1-2 minutes.



iconoclast said:


> Update: on 2-3-2015, I got the 20.4.6 update
> 2-4-2015: TiVo recorded entire episode tonight AAM, 1102!
> 
> 2-11-2015: Again, TiVo recorded entire episode tonight AAM, 1102!
> ...


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

snoopdogg1 said:


> I'm having major problems with partial recordings and live TV cutting off every 1-2 minutes now. I never had any problems before the 20.4.6 update. I think the software has a bug. I hope they fix it SOON! Watching a basketball game is getting VERY frustrating when it cuts out every 1-2 minutes.


Live TV cutting off! That sounds like a cable company issue or a connection problem. Are you using a T.A. in addition to the TiVo?
Can you reproduce the cut off by jiggling any of the cables?
You need to contact your cable company & have them help you troubleshoot. Im assuming if there is a connection problem & TiVo loses the signal it cannot keep recording & you get a partial. My issue was partial recordings when I knew the signal was good & no drop outs.

You can also do a test recording on 6 different channels & see if all the channels drop out leaving 6 partial recordings or if it is only the station with basketball.

Start by double checking all your cable & power & USB connections.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Figured it out-- tuning adapter reset fixed it. Arrrggghhh darn tuning adapter!


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Last night, 2-18-2015, CBS, channel 1005, The Mentalist Series finale was recorded as Partial by TiVo. This is NOT an SDV channel requiring the T.A! 

Instead of 2 hrs., TiVo Recorded ~ 1:55. I compared to CBS online complete show & TiVo stopped recording ~ 10 minutes into the show & picked up again ~ 5 minutes later! So, missing a full 5 minute section! This is very bad. History had no information.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Anytime I've had a partial like that it was a reboot issue. Did you have power quality issues last night?


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> Anytime I've had a partial like that it was a reboot issue. Did you have power quality issues last night?


No power outage last night.


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

@iconoclast - sorry to resurrect this thread, 
but I've had the same issues and am also on Cox OC. Unfortunately it's happened twice on a show my wife and daughter are very into, so it's been a complete disaster!

The first time it happened, I tried tuning the show in live, observed it didn't come in. So, I rebooted the tuning adapter and all was well.

My question: did you find a long term solution to this? Should I get a new tuning adapter? I just want to make sure this doesn't happen again.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Get a timer for the tuning adapters, and reset power every few weeks. Just a few minutes is all it needs.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Not really solved. I've had the same problem occasionally and every time it's annoying as hell. The bigger problem is losing many SDV channels regularly! So I bought a simple timer and instead of plugging the tuning adapter into my surge protector I first plugged it into a timer and had it reboot once per week. I have TA power shut off for four minutes and then back on. This helps some but, I ended up changing timer to doing it two times per week and I'm about ready to go for three times per week. I loathe my tuning adapter.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, finally got off my duff and just bought two timers. Hopefully this will stop the wife from periodically marching in and saying her TV isn't working.


----------

